# Edvard Grieg, Counterspy



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

According to the Telegraph, Germany is blocking NSA spying by playing Grieg's Piano Concerto at their meetings to drown out their discussions. Pretty clever.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/10968316/Germanys-plan-to-take-on-NSA-Block-eavesdroppers-with-classical-music-and-use-typewriters.html


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

That's enough to repel anyone.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Maybe I'd better listen to Grieg's PC. I was applauding the wit, not trying to denigrate Grieg :lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> ^ Maybe I'd better listen to Grieg's PC. I was applauding the wit, not trying to denigrate Grieg :lol:


... not a bad piece 

Here are eleven pieces which the CIA used on prisoners at Gitmo, played high-volume for up to 30 hours on end, to break down resistance... talk about actual torture...
1. "The Real Slim Shady" by Eminem
2. "Take Your Best Shot" by Dope
3. "Dirrty" by Christina Aguilera
4. "Zikrayati (My Memories)" by Mohamed el-Qasabgi
5. "Babylon" by David Grey
6. "I Love You" (The Barney Theme)
7. "Saturday Night Fever" by the Bee Gees
8. The Meow Mix ad score / theme
9. "The Beautiful People" by Marilyn Manson
10. "***** Your God" by Deicide
11. "We Are the Champions" by Queen
http://mic.com/articles/87851/11-popular-songs-the-cia-used-to-torture-prisoners-in-the-war-on-terror


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Being German, no music could be more appropriate for such purposes than Wagner. As the famous quote in Wilde's Picture of Dorian Grey says: "I like Wagner's music better than anybody's. It is so loud that one can talk the whole time without other people hearing what one says." I'm sure The Master would be flattered would he be around today, his music playing such a pivotal role in Germany's national interest (against those bloody Yanks, too).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sid James said:


> Being German, no music could be more appropriate for such purposes than Wagner. As the famous quote in Wilde's Picture of Dorian Grey says: "I like Wagner's music better than anybody's. It is so loud that one can talk the whole time without other people hearing what one says." I'm sure The Master would be flattered would he be around today, his music playing such a pivotal role in Germany's national interest (against those bloody Yanks, too).


Other than the fact it is the Grieg Piano Concerto the Germans are currently using, yeah.

Actually, it could be anything. You want music which runs FFF for whole movements at a time, look no further than some Messiaen.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Sid James said:


> Being German, no music could be more appropriate for such purposes than Wagner.


I wouldn't recommend it. The NSA will conclude that an invasion of Poland is imminent.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

PetrB said:


> ... not a bad piece
> 
> Here are eleven pieces which the CIA used on prisoners at Gitmo, played high-volume for up to 30 hours on end, to break down resistance... talk about actual torture...
> 1. "The Real Slim Shady" by Eminem
> ...


Actually #s 1, 5, 11 I would enjoy. (Maybe not 30 hours In a row), & could tolerate #7 occasionally. Play #8 four times in a row & ill spill my guts to make it stop.

V


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Why not make the NSA listen to "We are the Champions, *my friends*" ?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Sid James said:


> I'm sure The Master would be flattered would he be around today, his music playing such a pivotal role in Germany's national interest (against those bloody Yanks, too).


Don't put me in the same room as "those bloody Yanks." I'm appalled by what the NSA is doing. And they're doing it to Americans also.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

brianvds said:


> I wouldn't recommend it. The NSA will conclude that an invasion of Poland is imminent.


Well it would be less dramatic. A corporate takeover here, a merger or two there. Men in suits with bean counters and PR hacks. Maybe they can have their negotiations over who will own what with Satie's muzak as accompaniment?



Manxfeeder said:


> Don't put me in the same room as "those bloody Yanks." I'm appalled by what the NSA is doing. And they're doing it to Americans also.


Well you are automatically excluded from that derogatory label, sir. First for being a classical listener and second for being a gentleman. You get extra browny points if you own the finest recording of the Grieg concerto ever made, played by this guy:










And since typewriters are involved, you can splice the second lyrical 'birch tree' theme of the concerto with Leroy Andersen's_ Typewriter. _Call it _NSA Concerto for piano and typewriter in A minor_. There you go , a masterpiece of post-modernist pastiche. The premiere would be for the spooks only.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

PetrB said:


> You want music which runs FFF for whole movements at a time, look no further than some Messiaen.


Excellent for scaring off Jehovah Witnesses.


----------

